# CPT 93975 - what is complete?



## torresreb (Sep 3, 2009)

Duplex scan of arterial inflow and venous outflow of abdominal, pelvic, scrotal contents and/or retroperitoneal organs; complete study 

does anyone know how the report should read in order to be able to bill for this complete study?  does each area need to be mentioned in order to bill for a complete study? any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## whittyamy (Sep 3, 2009)

*93975*

According to Medlearn's Ultrasound coder.
If one organ is evaluated in it entirety inflow and outflow vessels than 93975 can be billed.However if only the arterial inflow or the venous outflow is documented then you have to bill a limited exam. Hope that helps


----------

